# installing KDE/GNOME on FreeBSD 7.2 i386



## norisknofun (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Community, 

I would like to install FreeBSD 7.2 i386, but I think I have some problems:
I have installed FreeBSD, the network card ... all is working, BUT always when I install gnome or KDE, it takes a very long time... how long does it need to install a graphical interface? 

Thank You very much!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2010)

If you use the ports and build everything yourself it will take some time. How much will depend on how fast your hardware is.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jan 30, 2010)

I was waiting over six hours for KDE3 to build...got tired of waiting so I killed the build, cleaned it up, and just used pkg_add. It still took at least 15 minutes to install that way.


----------

